# Done deal-pack it up!



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

I know most of you good people don't want to hear this but its time for the green industry to rockNroll. Ten or twelve consecutive days of warm sunny weather to dry things up and we shift into landscape mode.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Just make sure you salt after your done!


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Its got to get really warm and sunny to dry up 12 inches on lawns and pile 6-8ft at the ends of driveways and 2-3 feet windrows from town crews. Plus this is New England, only a rookie landscaper would think winter is over now. We'll get 1 or 2 in March if not April. 

Sure start getting ready, I have been tuning equipment the last two weeks, but you won't be rolling onto lawns arounds here for 6 weeks, unless you want to rut up the lawn good.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Flipper;526333 said:



> Its got to get really warm and sunny to dry up 12 inches on lawns and pile 6-8ft at the ends of driveways and 2-3 feet windrows from town crews. Plus this is New England, only a rookie landscaper would think winter is over now. We'll get 1 or 2 in March if not April.
> 
> Sure start getting ready, I have been tuning equipment the last two weeks, but you won't be rolling onto lawns arounds here for 6 weeks, unless you want to rut up the lawn good.


Same deal here- at least another 2 weeks before ground will be close to dry enough for cleanups- and that's only after 2 weeks of dry, warm weather- it's not over yet!payup


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I will always 2-3 good snowfalls in March and sometimes a couple in April. Last March, we got two over 12"; plus several smaller ones.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

If friday was the last of the snow & the weather warms up, we will start landscaping march 10th.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Supposed to be a soaking rain Tuesday then below freezing the rest of the week with more snow on Saturday. 

If you showed up on my property to do landscaping March 10th I would no longer be your customer.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Well today is the 10th. You start lawn king?

Lets see, we had soaking rains and now the ground is frozen again. End of March before I will be on lawns.

Of course we still could see snow.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

20inchs of snow i wont be mowing for sometime o ya i still gotta buy me new mower


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

i would be lucky if i could get the mower from the shed without tearing up my turf


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

lawn king;526448 said:


> If friday was the last of the snow & the weather warms up, we will start landscaping march 10th.


dude we are spreading salt here not smokin it!! march 10th you'be landscaping?? that sounds like a good story line for the "twilight zone" i've plowed in april the last 4 years. good luck with those cleanups.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Just plowed a foot this weekend. No lawns in the near future here.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Its very tempting to jump the gun and get out to cleanup anywhere the snow has melted but i'm going to use the time to get ready and start when i know its safe. Its getting close though...


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I say another 2 weeks here in jersey, but im going to start getting ready on the 18th!


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

*not packing it in yet*

well i'm not giving up yet, we still hav time at least in my area, cleanups won't even start till well after easter, i'm not taking spreaders off till early april.prsport


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Well, everybody in Maine can get ready for several days of 10" snowfalls. I just unloaded my ballast this afternoon.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mick,pretty soon your going to have to start getting ready for next winter!


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Snowplows will be buried behind 10,000 lbs of lime & fertilizer by saturday!


----------



## JohnsonLawn (Jul 9, 2004)

lawn king;543794 said:


> Snowplows will be buried behind 10,000 lbs of lime & fertilizer by saturday!


Thanks for the heads up, I will expect it to snow on Sunday now.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

You just guaranteed your self a snow storm!


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Dont laugh, i had to move 5 pallets of lime last year to dig my plows out for the 3 16 07 event!


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

grandview;540985 said:


> Mick,pretty soon your going to have to start getting ready for next winter!


Already planning some changes and additions. Going to expand treated salt sales by changing marketing strategy. Adding ability to accept credit/debit cards. Reworking advertising. Other plans in the beginning stages. Next month, I'll start cutting the firewood I dragged out of the woods last fall. Also, I'll be putting an addition on the sand storage shed and converting it to wood storage.


----------

